# Pls. cross-check my ACS document list



## bineetsingh (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,

I guess I have arranged the documents required for the ACS skill assessment. Following is the list of documents I'll be sending across.

1.	Application Form
2.	Fee Receipt
3.	Passport + Australian Visa (sub class 456)
4.	Post-Graduation Degree
5.	Post Graduation Mark sheets (1st to 6th semester)
6.	Graduation Degree
7.	Graduation Mark sheets (I, II and III year)
8.	Company Reference letter
9.	Resume
10.	Post-Graduation and Graduation course syllabi

I have been working in one company ever since I started working:ranger:.

I would really appreciate if you can verify/check if the list is complete.

Warm Regards,
bineetsingh


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Can include below documents as well..

(i) Payslip, Bank statement
(ii) Income Tax proofs
(iii) Company references (HR, Manager)
(iv) Appointment Letter, Salary Certificate
(v) Awards or Recognitions
(vi) Professional Certifications, Trainings, Diploma


----------



## bineetsingh (Aug 4, 2009)

reachali said:


> Can include below documents as well..
> 
> (i) Payslip, Bank statement
> (ii) Income Tax proofs
> ...


Thanks Reachali. Pls. don't mind, but according to ACS these are not required :confused2:. These documents will surely help in getting 175, but I am not sure if its required by ACS. I don't want to bug them will extra load of papers.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

thats purely your call... you ask for the info and I provided...upto you to implement or not 

BTW, the consequences of missing a single document are higher than sending additional documents.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

bineetsingh said:


> Thanks Reachali. Pls. don't mind, but according to ACS these are not required :confused2:. These documents will surely help in getting 175, but I am not sure if its required by ACS. I don't want to bug them will extra load of papers.



Baljeet Bhai,

You can send more documents to support what you claim in your ACS application, they will not mind. If you say you were employed as XXX with YYYY organization, and if you submit (say additional document) Salary slip by YYYY validation your employment, plus any appraisal letter etc. I would say, it helps. 

not necessarily required. But we sent all those documents, basis those docs, ACS did not even called any of my previous/ existing employers.

I would suggest to include job related letters and salary certificates etc. if you feel comfortable including them.


----------



## bineetsingh (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks guys... i guess you have convinced me :clap2:
i'll send these supporting docs. 

Again i believe the attested photocopies of all the additional documents would be required. 
One more thing: 
1. Quaterly PaySlips would suffice 
2. duration of Bank Statement (last Six months)???


BTW mrindia i'm not Baljeet its Bineet . don't know why but in my last post too u addressed me like that :eyebrows:

thanks again
Bineet


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Oooh I am sorry bro.. I think I am getting old.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Bineet, 

You may not need to attest supporting docs, colored copy will do the job.

Regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, coloured will do, But if u send B/W u need attestation....... confirmed this from ACS.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Yes, coloured will do, But if u send B/W u need attestation....... confirmed this from ACS.



I submitted all my docs as coloured copy because, getting attested here from Indian embassy is very troublesome and they charge like $10 per doc. FOr my ACS I needed some 20 docs. 

I sent colored copies and ACS had no issues with it. 

Hope this Helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Bineet, i need not convince you more.. but i am with what mr.india and others suggested, send all supporting documents, even if they are not in the checklist. they just make your case stronger.

cheers
anj


----------



## bineetsingh (Aug 4, 2009)

Guys,
finally got my ACS letter today..and stage 1 is cleared : 2231-79(java & j2ee specialist)...:boxing:

letter reads:

"Your skills has been assesed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79(java and j2ee specialist) of asco code..you intend to migrate under General skilled migration application.

Based on the provided documents and certificate its the opinion of ACS that u have *12 months of exp in java*" (i believe a standard line)

Thanks guys for your support and guidance..

I'll now start preparing for IELTS... i guess 1 months' time would be sufficient :tongue1:


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats bineet...


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Bineet..

congrats 
Im a bit confused abt some statements made here..

my doubt is:
If I am applying online for ACS(and not DIAC), should I attest all my copies(includes letters, certificates, pay slips, bank statements etc) or just colour scanned copies be enough?

I heard that while uploading we only need the scanned copies, but after that we need to send the attested copy to ACS by POST/COURIER. Is it required?

Sunil


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sunil, for ACS you have to send hard copies. as for scanning and uploading, as long as they are color scans, you do not need to get them attested but since you do have to send attested copies, might as well scan the attested ones


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks anj... that means getting attested copies is a must for ACS.. 

will they accept colour copies(hard copies) if we send instead of attested ones? I believe they wont..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think.. let someone else comment on it.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't guess. Ask ACS directly. At this point you already have a contact with them via email. It usually takes one-day turnaround time for them to reply but they will reply nonetheless.


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

yup! let's see wat ACS has to say.. 

Thanks anj and rivers..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

*App Form?*

Bineet,

I read your posts and congrats for your further progress of your app. I am about to send my papers to ACS, and I read this post below - what is the Application Form? Is this the printed copy of online application page? Or is some other form? If it is something else - then please send me the link for the same.

Thanks,
Aarkay



bineetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess I have arranged the documents required for the ACS skill assessment. Following is the list of documents I'll be sending across.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

bineetsingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess I have arranged the documents required for the ACS skill assessment. Following is the list of documents I'll be sending across.
> 
> ...


Is there a need to get the syllabi attested? I arranged for the old syllabi somehow contacting a college professor, the front cover of which is colored scanned while the pages inside were in actual B/W...is there a need to also get the syllabi attested before sending the hard copies?

Please do reply.. this is the last thing I am stuck with before sending my papers to ACS...

Thanks,
Aarkay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi aarkay

no harm getting it attested..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi aarkay
> 
> no harm getting it attested..


the four year syllabi contains almost 100 pages ... thats why I am a bit concerned..that I will again have to go to attesting officer and do the same for those papers....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

see, if it was originally b/w then that should do, if it was colored adn then made into b/w you should get it attested.

i hope you are not sending the original but sending copies instead.


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

If attestation is that expensive, try getting it attested from a JP or you may even get it attested from Police Station or a Post office as well.

I got them attested from a JP and had no issues.

Yes Additional Documents do help. 





mr.india said:


> I submitted all my docs as coloured copy because, getting attested here from Indian embassy is very troublesome and they charge like $10 per doc. FOr my ACS I needed some 20 docs.
> 
> I sent colored copies and ACS had no issues with it.
> 
> Hope this Helps.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> see, if it was originally b/w then that should do, if it was colored adn then made into b/w you should get it attested.
> 
> i hope you are not sending the original but sending copies instead.


I did not have the original hard copy with me, as it has been years since I did my graduation. So I contacted a college professor, who found the old syllabi and color scanned it to me. The original hard copy itself had only the cover page as colored while the rest of the pages inside it were in B/W just as in a textbook. And that is how he scanned and sent me...

so I was thinking that cover page is in color, while rest of pages are originally b/w..though they are also color scanned but are b/w originally... I will send the same to ACS online...the way I received from professor... without getting them attested....

do you still recommend getting the syllabi attested?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no i guess that should do as is


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> no i guess that should do as is


Hi,

Just moments back I have submitted my online application, and paid using AUS VISA card - that belongs to my brother.

I have just received one email with subject - "ACS Assessment and Certification Acknowledgement for XXX". I have not received any confirmation message/email of the fee paid, but I checked with my bro and he says that amount has been put on the credit card. My application form just shows at the end - "Payment By - VISA card".

*Is this enough as a confirmation that fee has been paid because website says send "Appropriate fee" along with certified documents. Now I have paid using a credit card - I cannot attach anything to show fee paid. *

Also, on the application record that is printed my residential address appears incorrectly i.e. address line 2 and 3 parts are missing. 

Please advice what should be done?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

call them.. adn wait for the status to change, they normally take a few days to update..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Please help and advice...

I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote - 

27. I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?

If you are unable to obtain a Reference from your employer you should submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area closely related to your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration.


What should I do in this case? It is difficult to declare this to supervisor that I am trying for immigration abroad and ask for this reference letter. As it will create a negative image for me in his mind and might also affect my further growth/appraisal/stay in this company

Please advice.


----------



## Zeeshanbs (Jan 7, 2011)

a few friend advised me to add a JOB Description letter from employer on company letter head , as an objection was made by ACS and was required..so add it too if you can


----------

